# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  bột cá làm phân bón hữu cơ - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá làm phân bón* *với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*a.   Bột cá 15*

*- Đạm: 15% min*

*- Tro : 20 - 25%*

*- Xuất xứ Việt Nam*

*b.  Bột cá 35*

*- Đạm : 35%*

*- Tro: 20-25%*

*- Xuất xứ Việt Nam

Chúng tôi giao hàng tận nơi với số lượng tối thiểu là 10 đến 15 tấn.*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email [replacer_a]*

*Skype: hangtran087[replacer_img]*

----------

